# Suture/ staple removal



## jrjeter13@yahoo.com (Apr 1, 2015)

I know that suture removal is included in the surgery... but what if the patient went to the hospital for said surgery but then came to the PCP office and had the staples/suture removed... is there a modifier or certain code to let the payer know that we did not do the surgery just the removal? Or do we just eat the cost? Any info helps! Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 1, 2015)

The patient is suppose to return to the surgeon that provided the surgery.  Or are you referring to a lac repair performed in the ER ?


----------



## jrjeter13@yahoo.com (Apr 1, 2015)

Laceration: went to ER, came her for staple removal.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 1, 2015)

Most minor lac repairs have a 0 global.  Check with your payer to be sure. A 0 global means you may charge a low visit level. The dx code is V58.32, for ICD-9 do not code the laceration.  For ICD-10CM code the laceration using a D as the 7th, do not code the Z code for suture removal.
If the payer does indicate a global for the repair then for the procedure, instead of a visit level you use the same repair cod used in the ER with a 55 modifier.


----------



## jrjeter13@yahoo.com (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

